# rearanging sump baffles. need help!



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

So..... I removed the baffles in my sump and I need to rearrange them since I decided to go with Zeovit. Take a look at the pic:










Originally, the back was suppose to have skimmer section and then return (where the zeovit reactor is now), then tee from the return into the front section for the fuge and go back through to the return again.

I want to change it so that the back section is all one chamber and then flow through that slot at the bottom (seen above the return pump), and split that front section for fuge and return chambers.
*My concern now is that the slot will be too small to allow enough water to flow through it. It's only 6" wide. 
The width of the skimmer/zeovit reactor chamber is 13". *

Do you guys think it will still work????


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)




----------

